# How did the Anniversary sale go?



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

So are the lots at Cutter empty?


----------



## JeffreySB (Oct 9, 2002)

I believe Jon mentioned last week that Cutter Motors cleared 1/3 of inventory. Not too sure if it is just BMWs though.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It was a success - we did move a lot of metal!

Since I get paid on the bottom line, and we were
selling 'em @ invoice, I'm not so sure, though...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *It was a success - we did move a lot of metal!
> 
> Since I get paid on the bottom line, and we were
> selling 'em @ invoice, I'm not so sure, though...
> ...


Ah but end of quarter/year volume bonus  

Do you qualify for subsidized lease or is that only for CAs:dunno: Or is it none of my business:dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> 
> Ah but end of quarter/year volume bonus
> 
> Do you qualify for subsidized lease or is that only for CAs:dunno: Or is it none of my business:dunno: *


I am eligible to particiapte the "Profiles In Achievement 
Drive Program"; that's how I orginally acquired my beloved
328Ci for $297/mo. including tax... 

Guess what though - I actually "own" my car now;
I paid off the remaining balance about a week ago.

No more car payments - yippee!! Woohoooo!!!

Now, if I could only get a _free_ demo (even an E65) for
sales volume bonus...

My peers all have one.

:tsk::bawling:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> I am eligible to particiapte the "Profiles In Achievement
> Drive Program"; that's how I orginally acquired my beloved
> ...


My rep gets a big subsidy on one year lease. GM has free demo this year, he told me he made it by just a few cars. My Dec 31 delivery help put him over the top If he has one, so too should you:thumbup:

Congrats on holding the title  I'm only a few payment years away:eeps:


----------

